# Gothic 1 stürzt ab



## Shacure (21. August 2004)

*Gothic 1 stürzt ab*

Meine gothic 1 version (+ patch 1.08h) stürzt leider immer dann ab, wenn ich mit einem schwert auf einen gegner treffe, ihn also mit dem schwert schlage.
Das spiel wird beendet und ich komm wieder auf den desktop.
Hat oder hatte jemand ein ähnliches problem, oder kann mir irgendwer dabei helfen??? Würde das game schon gerne spielen....


----------



## ocirnes (21. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 stürzt ab*

ich hatte das gleiche prob bei gothic II - aber nur wenn ich auf zivilisten eingeschlagen habe(daher kein problem),hatte auch die neuste version.
tut mir leid ,aber dagegen kann man echt nichts machen,


----------



## rodi61 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 stürzt ab*



			
				Shacure am 21.08.2004 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine gothic 1 version (+ patch 1.08h) stürzt leider immer dann ab, wenn ich mit einem schwert auf einen gegner treffe, ihn also mit dem schwert schlage.
> Das spiel wird beendet und ich komm wieder auf den desktop.
> Hat oder hatte jemand ein ähnliches problem, oder kann mir irgendwer dabei helfen??? Würde das game schon gerne spielen....


Ich habe eine ältere ( ziemlich frühe ) Version von G 1 und die lief stabil , versuchs doch mal mit neuinstall. + ohne Patch , sichere aber vorher deine Spielstände ! Ich hatte dagegen einige Probs mit der G 2 Gold Edition , im Kampf konnte ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr drehen , meine Figur hing an nem Tisch fest und kam auch mit springen nicht mehr frei , statt zu rennen hoppelt er nur noch , ein Fackelschalter funktionierte einfach nicht , viele viele Neustarts ! Erst jetzt nach Install. von dNdR läuft alles einigermaßen stabil 
*dreimalaufHolzklopf* Hoffentlich verhindern sie bei Gothic 3 die Bugs gleich von Anfang an ! Ich weiß ,ein frommer Wunsch  


Edit : Bei meiner Aussage G 1 lief stabil muß es richtigerweise heissen : "lief relativ stabil " naja jedenfalls besser wie die G2 GE !


----------



## doooom (22. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 stürzt ab*

Falls im Spiel als Soundprovider etwas anderes als Miles Fast eingestellt ist, dann stelle es auf Miles Fast um. Mit einem anderen Soundprovider kommt es bei vielen Leuten zu Abstürzen.


----------

